# spinner masters program



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i have the possibility to do the olds college master spinning program.
i'm a bit intimidated as i'm not that experienced spinner yet. 
this program takes 6 years, one week per year with a teacher (spinning loft in howell) and a year to complete the assignments. 

to do or not to do:shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do it!!!! I think Frazzle is doing this too but I'm not sure. If not she would have more info for you. Definitely do it!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

How do you find out where you can do this in your area? I know I am new, but so? Go big or stay home right?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I go to Olds every year, but I'm not pursuing Master Spinner.

It is an excellent way to develop your skills as a spinner - to learn about all kinds of different breeds, the characteristics of different fibres and how they spin, and to really go in depth into the technique. You don't need to be a good spinner to start - able to spin and having a "working relationship with a wheel" is all you need for level 1 ... their job is to teach you the rest!

There is a lot of spinning of small samples, packing it all up and making a scrapbook - lots like a 4H record book, if you've ever done that with kids or yourself. 

There's a forum on Rav where you could talk to people who've actually done the levels.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I noticed the Spinning Loft's post about it on Ravelry yesterday. It sounds like quite an opportunity if you have the time and financing.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Sure, go for it, you can confidently offer classes as a Master Spinner and who doesn't want to learn more? There are classes at Sedalia, MO, but I think they consolidate into something like 6 weeks, but don't make me promise. I know a gal that just finished. I should find out more.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

What an opportunity! sounds like a great education...


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

OK, found the information on our Master Spinners program---it is also an olds:

http://www.oldscollege.ca/programs/ContinuingEducation/fibreweek/off-campus-offerings.htm


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Go for it. You will learn so much. Where in Howell? My cousin's husband used to be the barber (before traffic lights, before the McDonald's). They lived over the shop.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Also keep in mind you don't have to do all six levels.

I know several people who did levels 1 and 2 and then quit, or put the rest on indefinite hold while they explored other things.

Level 1 focuses on spinning technique and wool prep, lots of different breed studies. Level 2 works with some different fibres (camelids, cotton, if I remember rightly, as well as wool); level 3 has dyeing (I think?), among other things; level 4 is flax and linen; and levels 5 and 6 are really more like getting your PhD - you do some indepth research projects.

I'm a "locaspinner" - I'm interested in spinning what I have readily available, so I'm not much into the cotton and hemp and so on (though I do know that flax grows here!) ... I'm more of a Montessori learner, myself, wandering from idea to idea and just trying things. For me, the structure the levels provide would be a constraint - but I know that for a lot of people, that structure is what encourages them to try things they wouldn't otherwise have attempted. And, I have found that no matter what class you take, even if it's about something you already know, you learn stuff - often just from watching other spinners work.

I really truly love Fibre Week at Olds College - so if you have a chance to come up this way, it's definitely worth attending, even for a one day class or just to hang out and absorb the atmosphere. It's truly a fun place to be and I learn new exciting things every year and come home inspired to try more!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle to discount Hemp. I believe that Canada is producing it. I know MN and Canada used to be leaders in the hemp industry of old. I sure wish the powers that be would understand that hemp is NOT marijuana and you can not get high from it. I'd check around and see if you can find some in Canada. Here you go http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/econ9631


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

still battling with myself. 
sometimes it is good for me to have some sort of structure and rules with my low attention span.
to "have to" try things would be good too as not to get stuck in one routine where every yarn looks more or less the same. 
registration starts this coming monday. still two days to think.

i looked at the ravelry group, thanks for the tip


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Apply the three day rule to this one Susanne. After three dys of mulling it over you should know what you want to do. Is there a time constraint on this program or do you set your own pace?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

after this week is completed, i have one year (140 to 200 work hours) to complete and sending in the assignment. i think (hope) totally doable.
right now the scale tips towards doing it.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You are right, Marchie, we can get hemp here - in fact, Chuck (who has taught level 4 in the past and is the most amazing guy - so cheerful and welcoming, and he is a woodworker/wheelwright as well as an accomplished spinner!) grew and processed hemp for his Level 5 project. The project books for all the level 5 and 6 spinners are stored in the library at Olds, and you can go browse them during Fibre Week. He had to get a permit to grow it (hee hee) but that didn't seem too much trouble. I have some flax seed here (fibre flax) and intend to give it a shot. Someone else actually processed nettle for their level 5 project ... it makes really stiff cording that would be good for nets and things, not clothing, but just fascinating how it all works. The advanced projects are really neat to read through.

Suzanne, you can also do the course and NOT do the homework. Just taking the 5 days of classes will give you an excellent overview. The homework is where the real learning lies, so doing it is a good thing, but if it really is too much... just don't do it. Nobody's gonna come beat you up if you just attend class. 

Yes, I know a few people who have just taken the level classes for the learning, but not pursued the certification. It's all what works for you!

Me, I'm pondering this year's schedule and deciding what to take ... Donna Druchunas is doing a class on Bosnian socks, and for sure I want to do that - colourwork has been calling to me for awhile and I haven't ever done it ... and there's a class on spinning and meditation that I think might be just the thing, given my present life circumstances!

Oh, to be able to take everything that interests me ... 

If you can take the class locally, I would highly recommend it. Even if it later turns out that it's not really "your thing" - particularly since you say you're a beginning spinner, you will definitely get something out of it, more if you do the homework ... and then you can decide if you want to pursue more levels or branch out and go all Montessori-magpie lke me. 

So yes, this is Frazzlehead, officially encouraging someone to take Level 1. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That spinning and meditation class really does sound interesting.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> You are right, Marchie, we can get hemp here - in fact, Chuck (who has taught level 4 in the past and is the most amazing guy - so cheerful and welcoming, and he is a woodworker/wheelwright as well as an accomplished spinner!) grew and processed hemp for his Level 5 project. The project books for all the level 5 and 6 spinners are stored in the library at Olds, and you can go browse them during Fibre Week. He had to get a permit to grow it (hee hee) but that didn't seem too much trouble. I have some flax seed here (fibre flax) and intend to give it a shot. Someone else actually processed nettle for their level 5 project ... it makes really stiff cording that would be good for nets and things, not clothing, but just fascinating how it all works. The advanced projects are really neat to read through.
> 
> Suzanne, you can also do the course and NOT do the homework. Just taking the 5 days of classes will give you an excellent overview. The homework is where the real learning lies, so doing it is a good thing, but if it really is too much... just don't do it. Nobody's gonna come beat you up if you just attend class.
> 
> ...


you just convinced me and the scale tipped over. 
i'm panning to do the homework and see how far it will get me 
oh i would like to grow some hemp. i think this is THE most amazing plant on our planet..... next to carnivorous plants


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Agreed 100% Susanne with both you doing the program and you feelings about hemp. I did a research paper on Hemp several years back. Fascinating stuff. We, as a country, are crazy in so many ways, for not growing it.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yea, I think this thread got me, I DOING it too! Class started today but I think I'm gonna do it from HOME! :O)


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i tried to call a couple of times yesterday and there was no getting through.
finally got a call back and was told that the class was filled in the first hour yesterday. i'm the first on the waiting list (after that some more) looks like there is enough interest that a second class will be held from end of july till beginning of august. just lucky me :grin:
Dog would love to hear more. how are you doing it online? 
i guess i need a teacher that looks over my shoulder from time to time to see what i'm doing wrong (or right).


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not sure, this is just what she said, "They also have a option to skip the class do it at home, then join us next level when we do it again, we all have a year to complete the homework." I told them since I couldn't make it this morning that I would do it this way, but haven't heard back yet. I'll let everyone know when I do. Susanne, where were you going to take the class at?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

spinning loft in howell. beth smith offered to host all six levels


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, I see, you had to register that early, the class is in July. I was going to go to the one in Crystal Lake, but had to take a pig and cow to the locker this morning. Plus, I didn't want to spring it on my family this short of notice I would be staying with them for a few days. They wouldn't mind, I just wouldn't want to do that to them.  
The instructor said I could do it from home, so I think I'm just going to do that and catch up later. That way I can still take the rest of the classes here, in IL.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, I'm doing it! The first two levels I'm going to try and do (PLAR), it's half the cost!!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

just got a call, 
there is a second week in howell and i'm in :clap:

JDog what does PLAR stand for ?????
when do you start?

if you change your mind and want to do the class in howell, i could offer you a bed and save the hotel cost


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

PLAR is, Prior Learning Assessment and Recognition. 
Go to the website and print off the Master Spinners Handbook, it's in there! 
They said if I had friends that could help me with levels 1 & 2, or I thought I could do it myself, I didn't need to come to the classes. 

LOL, I guess I start NOW. They have already emailed me my homework! I better get started, it looks like FUN!

The cost of the PLAR is HALF what the HANDS ON class is, that's what made my mind up for me. WELL, plus with all you HTrs to help me out, LOL!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i will watch you closely. if that works out i might do level two at home too


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Please keep us updated with your progress (pictures, assignments, thoughts, everything and anything!)

I had looked into this program, but there are no locations close to PA  I would love to do something like this, since it seems like I spin the same all the time

Can't wait to see how you like this susanne and jdog!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

PKBoo, you can do it from HOME, that's what I'm doing. 

Everyone who is thinking about doing it should join me. Let's do it TOGETHER! 

So far, the homework looks like EVERYTHING I was wanting to learn ANYWAY. 

Call Otto Pahl at Olds College 1-800-661-6537, xt 7986, he is there on Tues/Weds/Thurs. He will email you the homework first to see if you think you can do it on your own, from home. I think it's DOable. OR, PM me and I can forward the email he sent me.  Can anyone tell I REALLY want LOTS of buddies to work along with. You can do the first two levels this way. It costs less also.

One of the assignments is to briefly describe and illustrate the process of shearing sheep, sort the fleece into six sections, spin a 2 ply from each section, and describe the appearance and handle of each section. 

I bet you all can't wait for the YouTube of me shearing one of FR's sheep this spring! :nanner:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

PKBoo said:


> Please keep us updated with your progress (pictures, assignments, thoughts, everything and anything!)
> 
> I had looked into this program, but there are no locations close to PA  I would love to do something like this, since it seems like I spin the same all the time
> 
> Can't wait to see how you like this susanne and jdog!



BKBoothere are still some free spots for the august class. 
just saying
to safe on hotel cost i could offer a warm place to sleep too


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

susanne said:


> BKBoothere are still some free spots for the august class.
> just saying
> to safe on hotel cost i could offer a warm place to sleep too


I would LOVE to!! But...... my family would NOT be happy haha - DD's wedding is the day I would come back :shocked: The family would not be happy if I bugged out the week before the wedding lol! :hair

JDog - I'm going to call Tuesday to see about the home version :rock:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

JDog1222 said:


> PKBoo, you can do it from HOME, that's what I'm doing.
> 
> Call Otto Pahl at Olds College 1-800-661-6537, xt 7986, he is there on Tues/Weds/Thurs. He will email you the homework first to see if you think you can do it on your own, from home. I think it's DOable. OR, PM me and I can forward the email he sent me.  Can anyone tell I REALLY want LOTS of buddies to work along with. You can do the first two levels this way. It costs less also.


AGH - I've been so busy the last two weeks that I completely forgot to call!!:smack

Jdog - How's it going? Have you been doing your homework? Pictures for your HT enablers are a homework requirement you know! :whistlin:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

would love to hear how its gong too :teehee:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I haven't gotten my stuff yet. He sent me an email last week that says it was shipped.  I'm hoping it gets here this week. DON'T worry I'll keep you all posted! :happy:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i haven't gotten anything either and she said it will be shipped out. 
i guess it just takes longer from canada


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

My workbook came, my workbook came! :bouncy::lock::bouncy::runforhills::dance::happy::clap::sing:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

awesome 
then i think i can expect mine too


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You will be *very* good at making 10 yard samples once this is done! Good for you guys for pursuing it!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Susanne, you get you workbook yet?
I just started reading mine, VERY informative and just my LEVEL.........ONE! :hysterical:
I highly recommend all the new fiber artists take this course on-line. It's EVERYTHING you will be asking questions about! :thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How much did the on-line program cost?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, I know..........$367.50:awh:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

nothing yet. i think i need to call:shrug:


----------

